# Led Bissanzeiger für die Rutenspitze



## icecube1704 (4. November 2012)

moin moin,

ich bin echt am verzweifeln. seit 2 tagen suche ich diesen auf dem bild abgebildeten bissanzeiger im internet ohne erfolg. ich hatte diese woche einen brandungsangler getroffen der mir freundlicherweise diese verpackung mit gab.

das eigentliche problem liegt darin dass die im internet angebotenen bissanzeiger alle im "standby-modus" laut artikelbescheibung grün blinken, statt dauergrün zu leuchten.(obwohl diese eine identische verpackung haben)

ich hoffe das mir einer von euch weiter helfen kann.
vielen dank schon mal in voraus.


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. November 2012)

*AW: Led Bissanzeiger für die Rutenspitze*

Das hier sollte er sein,
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Led-Bissanze...89?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item35c145eae1


----------



## icecube1704 (4. November 2012)

*AW: Led Bissanzeiger für die Rutenspitze*

vielen dank erst einmal, ich werde den verkäufer mal kontaktieren und berichten ob es die richtigen sind.


----------



## Alex1860 (4. November 2012)

*AW: Led Bissanzeiger für die Rutenspitze*

müssten die selben sein weil "strike alert" ein patent drauf hat


----------



## icecube1704 (4. November 2012)

*AW: Led Bissanzeiger für die Rutenspitze*

oh, habe eben in meine ebay nachrichten geschaut. habe diesen verkäufer schon angeschrieben gehabt.

Seine antwort: "Hallo.Bereitschaft grün blinkend.Biss rot blinkend.mfg."

es ist wirklich eine qual die richtigen zu finden. aber geben muss es die ja irgend wo.


----------



## k1ng (4. November 2012)

*AW: Led Bissanzeiger für die Rutenspitze*

http://www.csangelshop.de/waller-shop/bissanzeiger/tip-light-gruen.html


----------



## icecube1704 (4. November 2012)

*AW: Led Bissanzeiger für die Rutenspitze*

genial. ich mach freudensprünge. hast du die jetzt auf die schnelle gefunden oder selbst schon gekauft?


----------

